# Video Product Review



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I thought I'd do a video review of the exercise bands I got at Wal-mart. I forgot to mention in the vid that they don't list a thickness spec, so I can't directly compare them to Theraband.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

If anyone's interested (and noone seems to be) I measured the thickness of the bands and using ZDP-189s blog I compared them to Theraband's color system. Results are as follows:
Pink= .022" - Same as TB Silver

Blue= .019" - Halfway between TB Black and Silver

Purple= .0145" - Slightly less than TB Black

So they're not as light as I first thought. My only experience with Theraband is with 1" straight cut, so that was my basis for comparison.
In further use I've doubled up the pink, tapered 1" to 3/4". It's a pretty stout pull but shoots very fast. I also doubled up the blue at 15mm x 10mm cut 10" long (sorry for the mixed scale! ) and that works pretty well for me on my pocket shooter. Smooth and light and perfect for my draw length.
We'll see how longevity is.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This is great info ... too bad they are pink!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Good video, I'm not a flatband shooter except on my vintage forks, but you have some good info there.

PS you're right about Gary's "Flatband" bands they are top notch.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Another Good review and great info


----------



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

try target the bands they have are better quality and better colors (black, blue, and green) and the price is the same. The black ones have worked very well for me doubled and tapered and the blue is good too, couldnt find the thickness of them though


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Delaney said:


> try target the bands they have are better quality and better colors (black, blue, and green) and the price is the same. The black ones have worked very well for me doubled and tapered and the blue is good too, couldnt find the thickness of them though


I've seen those, I'll try them.
They don't list a thickness, I used a micrometer to find out. 
I think I may have been a little hasty in my condemnation of these bands (see my signature line). I've been using them in several configurations since I made this vid and they're working pretty good. All that remains to be seen is longevity.


----------



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm not sure if you said the price of these bands, but I can't imagine they are too much better than Thera band here: http://www.yogaaccessories.com/6-ft-Thera-Bands-_c_1046.html
I know I have posted this link somewhere on this forum before, but it seems to be a great deal AND if you search on google for yogaaccessories.com coupons, you can find a free shipping code. I think I had to buy 12ft to get the free shipping, but it was still a great price.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good link, thanks!
The price on these was $9.97 for the three bands, each is 5.75" wide and something like 5' long.


----------



## dmy89 (Jan 11, 2011)

walmart bands come in different colors depending which walmarts u get them from. i use them and they are great and last a very long time. i shoot about 300 rounds of 3/8 steel almost every day and one band set "the pink ones" mines came in red usually last me about a month before they break on me. although these are my 1st and only flat bands i've used so im not sure how they compare to tex's bands and thera bands.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

dmy89 said:


> walmart bands come in different colors depending which walmarts u get them from. i use them and they are great and last a very long time. i shoot about 300 rounds of 3/8 steel almost every day and one band set "the pink ones" mines came in red usually last me about a month before they break on me. although these are my 1st and only flat bands i've used so im not sure how they compare to tex's bands and thera bands.


Good to hear, man!
That's why I included the "Gold's Gym" labeling on these. I figured different places would have different products.


----------



## dmy89 (Jan 11, 2011)

yup mines are gold gyms too


----------

